# 2011 A4 Avant S-Line



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Someone got some some new stuff in the mail...










































































Yes, those are the very FIRST pair of L3x passive crossovers to go out.  
The rest is 3 L3SEs, 3 L1Pro Rs, a pair of L8s, and a single L2x for the center channel. 

Here's to hoping it fits... lmao


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Scott told me I got the first pair of L3x crossovers...LOL

Nice gear....Good luck with your build


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Heck yea! I almost got one of the new gen A4s. Interior is sooo nice. Should make for an awesome audio platform. You gonna utilize the OEM HU/nav setup I'm sure. What processor?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

About

Damn

Time




*Sub'd


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

in for the build... show me some car pics


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Looking forward to this build.


----------



## RedMed427 (Feb 9, 2007)

subbed


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

subbed


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

ecbmxer said:


> Heck yea! I almost got one of the new gen A4s. Interior is sooo nice. Should make for an awesome audio platform. You gonna utilize the OEM HU/nav setup I'm sure. What processor?


I'm not sure yet. I have an MS-8 but the main issue right now is the optical connection between the HU and amp. I'm HOPING I can recode the HU as a non-B&O so I can turn on the low-level outputs from the HU and bypass the amp/processing altogether. If I can't, I'm kinda screwed since putting TA on top of TA 1) is retarded and 2) makes the BT completely unusable. My third option, which is still not ideal, but might work, is to remove the OEM DVD drive and install a new HU there. I'd still have to pause it to take a call, but I would have to press a button on the MS-8 anyway so I guess it's better than a kick in the ass. 

This is NOT going to be an easy or fast build by ANY stretch of the imagination.



bikinpunk said:


> About
> 
> Damn
> 
> ...


Thanks Erin.  






FYI, you guys can subscribe to the thread by clicking on the thread tools at the top of the page and selecting "subscribe" so you don't have to post in the thread. Just a heads up. 

Car pics as requested. Bone stock for now.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Ant - the retarded 10 pic limit needs to go. NOW.


To continue:

The spare tire well (something my M3 did NOT have)









The battery under the spare (so much for THAT idea) but at least the power wire runs will be VERY short, and the OEM B&O sub under the battery. 








Close-up of the battery. Yay for standard connectors! Another thing my M3 didn't have.









The OEM B&O sub. There's a 6.5" driver in a BP. In the sedan it's an IB 8". I'm hoping I can remove it, sink everything down a couple of inches, and then make an amp rack that fits in the new space on top of the spare. Please note the manufacturer... 









OEM tool kit. I won't use most of this anyway so this is more stuff I think I can remove and gain some space. I don't really want to raise the floor much, if at all. I think I get the BMs (I have 3 but one "is for the wife") and amps all in the floor and not raise anything. 









For those wondering, that IS a 19" spare.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

come on!


----------



## X-runner (Aug 7, 2010)

I miss my 2.0T. That was a nice ride. Never got around to putting a system in it. Just stuck it out with the Bose while I had it.

I like the RS4 style wheels you got.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Failure's log, day 1:

The L3s don't fit. In any way in any locations. Well that sucks. So now it's move to something like Audison Voce 3.0s which I know will fit but I've never heard, or change the front setup from a 3-way to a 2-way. 

****.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

The focal be 3w2 and fountek fr88ex will fit on the dash!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That is a shame they didn't fit... gorgeous drivers. Ryan (slade1274) used the Voce mids for awhile in his 135i.... he might be able to give you some feedback on their sound and fit. And...... yes..... it is a beautiful car.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

There's a guy on Audizine that has the Voce's as well. I didnt' care for the Founteks, but the Focal's were nice. I REALLY want to see if I can get these to work. I'm waiting on word back from Scott to see if I can remove the magnet covers. If I can do that I'm pretty sure I can at least get them in the side locations. I'm going to add some pics when I get home so you guys can see just how small the OEM drivers really are. The L3s are only 4mm deeper than the Voce's but it's JUST enough for them to interfere. 

L8SEs or L6SEs with the Pro1Rs would be a NIIIIIIIICE door mounted combo too...


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh nice, I didn't realize you had the B&O option. That sucks nobody makes an adapter to take the optical signal from the HU and send it to a bit1 or something. So where are the OEM speakers mounted and where are you planning on mounting your new stuff?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

in for the win ^_^


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

ecbmxer said:


> Oh nice, I didn't realize you had the B&O option. That sucks nobody makes an adapter to take the optical signal from the HU and send it to a bit1 or something. So where are the OEM speakers mounted and where are you planning on mounting your new stuff?


I believe you can use the Mobridge 1000 to do it, but I'd have to double check...(checked...) it is compatible with the B8 2008 and up cars.

Jay


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I love that car, it is the perfect all around vehicle in my opinion. None of my friends understand why i like wagons but when i show them the Avant they get it. It sucks those speakers didn't fit, what kind of amps are you planning on?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

excellent car choice, now install some goodness for all to see.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

JayinMI said:


> I believe you can use the Mobridge 1000 to do it, but I'd have to double check...(checked...) it is compatible with the B8 2008 and up cars.
> 
> Jay


Did they update their listings? I looked about a week ago and it said it wasn't compatible with my car. I was thinking about trying it anyway but the biggest issue is the damned thing only ouputs optical. What the hell good is that??? My first step is going to recode to non-B&O and see if that turns on the low-level outputs from the HU. 



JoeHemi57 said:


> I love that car, it is the perfect all around vehicle in my opinion. None of my friends understand why i like wagons but when i show them the Avant they get it. It sucks those speakers didn't fit, what kind of amps are you planning on?


I have a JL 900/5 and 600/4 I'm going to use. 



DAT said:


> excellent car choice, now install some goodness for all to see.


I'm working on it. Long hours, crappy weather, and stores that are only open during banker's hours make getting ANYTHING done over here a pain in the butt.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> I was thinking about trying it anyway but the biggest issue is the damned thing only ouputs optical. What the hell good is that???


Optical is the best way to run a signal in car without picking up noise. 
A brilliant thing, and I would use this every time if possible.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

hc_TK said:


> Optical is the best way to run a signal in car without picking up noise.
> A brilliant thing, and I would use this every time if possible.


I understand the POINT of optical. My car has it pre-run from the HU to the OEM amp in the hatch. My gripe is that the mObridge interface takes optical and turns it into...optical. That doesn't do me ANY good when I need an ANALOG signal to feed into my MS-8. I could always change processors, and that's always an option I guess, but it would have been nice to actually USE this one, even once.


----------



## Geordie68 (Apr 8, 2010)

I miss my A4. Looking forward to seeing this build.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I seemed to remember you having a BitOne. Didn't realize you were going to switch to the MS-8.

Jay


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I did have a Bit One. I picked up the MS-8 at launch to try something new...and it's still sitting in it's box since I never got around to actually working on the M3 even though I had all the drivers for that too...

I know, I suck.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Suck that you ditched the M3 for a station wagon? lol!

Don't they do the RS4 Avant in Europe- couldn't justify the cost in my mind, but it's fun to dream.

As far as the 3", I like the Hertz HL70 better than the Voce if you have to go that route; so see if you can find a place to listen to them side by side.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

slade1274 said:


> Suck that you ditched the M3 for a station wagon? lol!


If you were spending $800/mo on gas because your boss won't sign a piece of paper you'd sell it too. I can always buy another one...when I get back to the States and gas isn't $9/gal. 



> Don't they do the RS4 Avant in Europe- couldn't justify the cost in my mind, but it's fun to dream.


They do but I can't bring it back with me so I didn't even want to go look at them. Plus I'd have to pay Euro for it...no thanks. 



> As far as the 3", I like the Hertz HL70 better than the Voce if you have to go that route; so see if you can find a place to listen to them side by side.


Unfortunately I don't. What did you like better about it?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> If you were spending $800/mo on gas because your boss won't sign a piece of paper you'd sell it too. I can always buy another one...when I get back to the States and gas isn't $9/gal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can totally feel for you with the $9 a gallon, It was killing me when I was paying $4 plus a gallon for my Tahoe and boat


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Unfortunately I don't. What did you like better about it?


I like the tonality better; but that's just my taste. They just seemed more airy in nature- others may think the Voce has a more "natural" sound; hence my suggestion to try to listen to them side by side to decide for your taste. I wish I had a better technical description that would help you. :worried:


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Interesting. Everything I'd heard said the Hertz was more aggressive. I might have to dig and see if I can find a set to listen to.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok, FINALLY got a chance to get into the car and well...it's not good. 

Failure log, day 2. 

L8s won't fit. At all. No way, no how, without modding the piss out of the door panel. 

















I know, you're thinking that's not too bad, there's a little extra room in there.
Yes, but not THIS much.









This is about as deep as I can go with another midbass. I MIGHT have a tad bit of extra room in there but I'm not holding my breath that it's enough to get the L8 in there. 









At least it's a REAL 8" in there.

















In case anyone was wondering, yes, this driver is a Faital as well.









Here's a pic of the OEM optical cable at the B&O amp.









Here's the optical in and out of what is either the navi or tuner module. 









Here's everything in that rack.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I DID find out I can get the L1 Pro RRs in the sail panels...if I order the non-B&O panels since the B&O versions cost, literally, 5x as much. Here's a pic showing the available depth in the OEM location.









This is why the L1 won't fit in the OEM location BEHIND the grill.


















So here's where I'm at right now. 
The MS-8 won't work. 
The L3SEs won't work. 
The L8s won't work.

The L1 Pro RRs WILL work in the OEM midrange location or if I replace the sail panels with the non-B&O panels.

The MS-8 will be getting replaced with a Bit One or H800 if it ever starts shipping. I THINK the H800 can process a surround/center setup AND take an optical input so that could work. An outside possibility would be the DSP-6SL but I might need two of them. Hmmm...

I can keep a 3-way up front if I use the ML700 or Voce 3.0 mids in all three dash locations or I can ditch the center channel and go to a 2-way or 3-way stereo setup. The center channel might not be worth the trouble at this point since the only thing that can process a good center won't work. 

Possibly next weekend I'm going to explore the option of removing the in-dash DVD player and putting in a single DIN aftermarket HU. That would make some things a TON easier and would let me keep the MS-8.

If anyone has ideas or suggestions I'm open to all suggestions at this point.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> So here's where I'm at right now.
> The MS-8 won't work.
> The L3SEs won't work.
> The L8s won't work.


Take the car back, pick something else 

Jay


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

l8's look like they would still fit to me. it only looks to be like 1\4~1\2 inch deeper than the stock 8. so i dont see how you couldnt get them in there without minimal spacer additions.

instead of doing a L4 get a sealed back midrange to put in the stock location. (isnt the b&o setup a 3 way?)

and get a used H700 and use the optical for that. cheaper and they come up now and then for under 300.

i dunno. it looks like it shouldnt be a big deal to me :shrug:


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

JayinMI said:


> Take the car back, pick something else
> 
> Jay



When I get back stateside I'll probably pick up another M3 or maybe a 370Z.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

req said:


> l8's look like they would still fit to me. it only looks to be like 1\4~1\2 inch deeper than the stock 8. so i dont see how you couldnt get them in there without minimal spacer additions.
> 
> instead of doing a L4 get a sealed back midrange to put in the stock location. (isnt the b&o setup a 3 way?)
> 
> ...



I'm going to look inside the doors later this week but the issue is spaced out to where the OEM driver is it'll hit the door panel. There is simply NO space between the speaker and the door panel. If there's not enough space between the magnet and window track it's a no-go. My only hope is that I can space it back a bit. I'm going to look but I'm not holding my breath. 

The stock location won't even fit the L3. They're 80mm on the sides and 70mm in the center. The only drivers I KNOW that will fit are the Voce 3.0 and ML700. I decided to try the L3 because it's not much bigger than the Voce but the 4mm extra depth and the extra frame width is enough to make it too big to go in. It's not even close to fitting in the center.


----------



## indytrucks (Apr 5, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Take the car back, pick something else
> 
> Jay


Agreed! 

I hope you get something figured out. How did the B&O set up sound out of curiosity? If you planned on switching everything out why did you get the upgraded stock audio? Just for the 3 way location already set up?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Measure twice....buy once.....LOL


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

indytrucks said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I hope you get something figured out. How did the B&O set up sound out of curiosity? If you planned on switching everything out why did you get the upgraded stock audio? Just for the 3 way location already set up?


It sounds ok, but just ok. If I could have gotten the car without B&O I would have. Unfortunately the S -Line package bundles it in and S-Line was a must for me. 

My next step will be recoding the system an non-B&O and seeing if that will turn off the optical and turn on the analog.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

trojan fan said:


> Measure twice....buy once.....LOL


The sad part is I did. Well, sort of. The L3 are only 4mm deeper than the Voce 3.0 but because part of the speaker opening is blocked, they don't fit. It's a silly design by Audi, really. Oh well, I'll see what I can do with it.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

can you buy longer push-pins or something to space the door card farther from the door metal?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Nope. VW/Audi uses a 2-stage pin. Ugh... To top it off I found out that the mObridge only ignores the rear channels so I'd lose my park distance control beeps. It's a sad day when it's easier to work on a BMW with iDrive than a freaking Audi.

Pulling the DVD player and bypassing the OEM setup altogether is looking better and better all the time...just need to find a way to mount it. lol


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Won't that still nix the backup beeps and bluetooth?

Jay


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Nope. If i go that route I'll likely not worry about the d-pillar drivers anymore and either go stereo or possibly 3.1 or 5.1. I need to play around a bit moreto see if the BT plays over the center speaker but I think I can do a 2.1 setup while letting the OEM setup run everything else (muted of course) and maintain both BT and reverse beeps. Again, this is all contingent on finding out if I can either remove or relocate the OEM DVD player and actually mount an aftermarket single DIN.

This really is turning in to a monster pain in the ass. I guess someone had to be first...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

so basically the l8 cone will hit the door card is what you are afraid of. does the l8 come with a speaker grill?

you could always put a grill over that sucker however you mount it and then be not afraid of it tapping that panel.

just a thought.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Nope, no grill but I have some GOOD news for once. I think they'll fit. With the shape of the door panel I couldn't see inside the door to measure anything so I have to get creative. 

What you're looking at is a REALLY ****ty picture of my clay bar attached to the window track with an impression from the OEM midbass's magnet.  It looks to be about 3/4" of space between the magnet and the track which should give me _just_ enough room to get it in there. Worst case, I blow 50 Euro on Birch and I'm back where I started. lol


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm having luck with the older Kicker SSMB8; fairly shallow and does well for midbass.


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm having a modest system installed in a 2010 Audi A5 this week. Should have some pics soon. It's a non b&O so the MS8 shouldn't be a problem for me.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Nope, non-B&O is a piece of cake. The mObridge unit should work out really well for B&O owners since the PCD beeps come from a separate speaker.


----------



## moranlan (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry to see you're having problems, if you're willing to mod things you should be able to solve anything 
I'm working on a 5.1 system in my Scirocco (standard version) using HAT speakers similar to yours as well as DLS Ultimate amps.
Already replaced the headunit with an aftermarket double-din capable of doing 5.1, heavily deadened the doors and many other locations. I just finished installing the rear soundstage (L6SE + L1 Pro R2 + L2x --> DLS A7) - I'm considering bi-amping this with 4 channels as 2 probably won't suffice. Also installed front L6SE and am working on L3SE+L1 Pro R2 on the A-pillars, these will be crossed over by an L3x that I'm looking to buy and ampd by the dual mono amp --> A3. I'm also considering getting an L3SE for the center channel.
Can I ask how did you get your L3x's and are you considering selling anything now that you're having some troubles with your install?


----------



## f150fx4 (Jan 5, 2009)

Like the car. Beautiful. We've got a 2010 A4 Avant (Red) and love it. It's got the Blau system. The wife loves it and it's her car so it stays. It's ok, but not very good staging.

Good luck with your build. I look forward to seeing what will finally work out.

George


----------



## MaXius (Dec 18, 2009)

Turning off B&O will turn on line outputs.. if they're not already live. Have you checked that small middle plug going into your amp doesn't already have line signals?










Also, Connects 2,Car Audio integration specialists


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I haven't but I've kind of let this slide since I'm selling the car. I can't deal with the tranny anymore. Next will be a 1M Coupe (if I can get one of the military sales allocations) or a John Cooper Works Mini.


----------



## MaXius (Dec 18, 2009)

Didn't you just buy it? What's wrong with the tranny?

Mini's are plastic. I'd rather a Hyundai.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Yes, about 3 months ago. Feels like longer since it took Audi 14-weeks to build the friggin' thing. The problem is Audi built in a 2-second throttle delay after slowing into all of the Tiptronic-equipped cars to "help with emissions". Now, imagine slowing to enter a roundabout, and just as you enter some ass-clown comes flying into the same roundabout from your left. You hit the gas to GTFO of his way and....nothing... yeah, my butthole puckered on that one. Then I nearly got sideswiped by a semi on the autobahn because of that delay. I'm not going for strike 3. 

Minis are hardly plastic. With the exception of the build quality of the Countryman, all of the current Minis are built at least as well as a 3er, including my old M3. I have NO issues with their build quality or their crash-worthiness. That said, the 1M Coupe is my first choice and I'm waiting to see if the order gets accepted by BMW at the moment.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

1M has my vote!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

1M!

I'm loving my 08 135 with the 6speed and the Cobb Tuning upgrade....

I'll probably be doing the M suspension swap and that will leave only the lack of LSD to deal with. New car to new car pricing, the M is a no-brainer over the 135.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

If you want a bigger car than the 1M with almost the same performance but the same handling, you have the 335is 

Kelvin


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

With as much as you have been dealing with TRYING to put the gear you really 
want in the car in. I think your going to be far happier with something else. I just 
had a friend sell a SWEET Mini due to a new family member addition. The car had 
every single thing you could do to one done, aside from audio. It was a SICK little 
car. They seem to hold value really well also. Good choice IMHO

Because you like M3's thought I would send you some M3 SEX!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...eceQQitemZ230647418574QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## MaXius (Dec 18, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Yes, about 3 months ago. Feels like longer since it took Audi 14-weeks to build the friggin' thing. The problem is Audi built in a 2-second throttle delay after slowing into all of the Tiptronic-equipped cars to "help with emissions". Now, imagine slowing to enter a roundabout, and just as you enter some ass-clown comes flying into the same roundabout from your left. You hit the gas to GTFO of his way and....nothing... yeah, my butthole puckered on that one. Then I nearly got sideswiped by a semi on the autobahn because of that delay. I'm not going for strike 3.


ECU Upgrade, DSG Upgrade, problem solved. Audi build with the average person in mind, so if you want more 'go', chip it.



quality_sound said:


> Minis are hardly plastic. With the exception of the build quality of the Countryman, all of the current Minis are built at least as well as a 3er, including my old M3. I have NO issues with their build quality or their crash-worthiness. That said, the 1M Coupe is my first choice and I'm waiting to see if the order gets accepted by BMW at the moment.


The interior is.. spent a few months driving one; i'd refuse to ever own one.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

MaXius said:


> The interior is.. spent a few months driving one; i'd refuse to ever own one.



You will be VERY hard pressed finding and buying a car these
days under 40k that isn't or doesn't use plastic in its interior.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

subwoofery said:


> If you want a bigger car than the 1M with almost the same performance but the same handling, you have the 335is
> 
> Kelvin


No offense, but it's not even close. The 135 and 335 are close, the 1M is on par with the M3 (it uses the ENTIRE M3 suspension) which FAR outclasses the 335 in handling. Yes, you CAN make a 335 faster in a straight line but that's it. There are already tuned for the 1M putting it over 400HP. 

However, I really don't need the extra space too much. I had an E90 M3 right before the Avant and I only ever filled the car once, and that was taking it camping for a softball tournament. If I need that much space again I'll check a cargo box on the roof.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

MaXius said:


> ECU Upgrade, DSG Upgrade, problem solved. Audi build with the average person in mind, so if you want more 'go', chip it.


It's not a DSG, it's a Tip. There is no software for it. I could chip the ECU but that won't fix the tranny. TO do that I'd need to do a tranny swap and with the cost of that I might as well get a car that does a lot more things better than the Avant. 



> The interior is.. spent a few months driving one; i'd refuse to ever own one.


There was plastic in my '10 M3 as well. It's like an STi, a great car built from an economy car. It's not a big deal. I can live with it, especially with the performance of the JCW.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> No offense, but it's not even close. The 135 and 335 are close, the 1M is on par with the M3 (it uses the ENTIRE M3 suspension) which FAR outclasses the 335 in handling. Yes, you CAN make a 335 faster in a straight line but that's it. There are already tuned for the 1M putting it over 400HP.
> 
> However, I really don't need the extra space too much. I had an E90 M3 right before the Avant and I only ever filled the car once, and that was taking it camping for a softball tournament. If I need that much space again I'll check a cargo box on the roof.


Fair enough  

You're still in Germany? Then get an RS6 Avant then :evil: - then bring it back to the US when you move out since you cannot get those in US. 

Kelvin


----------



## MaXius (Dec 18, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> It's not a DSG, it's a Tip. There is no software for it. I could chip the ECU but that won't fix the tranny. TO do that I'd need to do a tranny swap and with the cost of that I might as well get a car that does a lot more things better than the Avant..


Ah, bummer then. Should have got the one with the DSG when you optioned your custom build. The multitronic is a bit naff.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

US buyers can't spec the car like the ROW. We don't pick our stuff a la carte. For 2011 the ONLY transmission we could get was the auto. Believe me, given the option, I'd be rowing 6 gears on my own. I've always been iffy on cars with 2 pedals and this REALLY confirmed that for me. 

Oh well, it's just money. lol


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

subwoofery said:


> Fair enough
> 
> You're still in Germany? Then get an RS6 Avant then :evil: - then bring it back to the US when you move out since you cannot get those in US.
> 
> Kelvin


Yep, still in Germany but there are 2 downsides to bringing an RS6 Avant over. 1) I'd be paying Euro for it... ummm... no thanks?
2) I can't register it here without a DOT emissions plate and Audi won't give me one for a VIN that was originally registered on a EU spec car. Trust me, that was my first thought too.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> I haven't but I've kind of let this slide since I'm selling the car. I can't deal with the tranny anymore. Next will be a 1M Coupe (if I can get one of the military sales allocations) or a John Cooper Works Mini.


now it makes sence why you sold all that gear in the classafieds. you should hung onto it and found a car that fit all that gear, you would of been so happy with that stuff. personaly i'm finding the ms-8 a bit annoying these days, it has it's perks though.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm more about the car so I'd rather buy gear to fit the car I like rather than the car to fit the gear. I can MAKE the L3SEs work in a BMW or a Mini but there are other 4's that will fit and since I'm kind of past the point of wanting to do a lot of custom work I don't really need drivers that excel on axis. Does it suck sometimes losing the money. Yeah, that's never good, but I gotta waste money somewhere and you can only buy so many softball bats... lol


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i just remember at CES the audison guys were telling me how bad of a car the mini is for acoustics


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Yeah, but the audison guys say EVERYTHING is bad for acoustics. lol JL did OK with a Morris MINI and nowadays all I really need is tonality, balance, and volume. I'm kind of over stressing about stage and image anymore. Well, stressing about it too much anyway.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have amongst other things an Audi S5. I took the whole damn thing apart, and eventually gave up on putting a system in it. I bought the car without the B&O system, hoping I could upgrade it. I saw there was a spare wheel compartment in the trunk at the dealership.
But, I realized later that nothing fits in any of the stock locations.
And I realized that under the spare wheel, there is a huge battery which cannot be relocated anywhere because it's too big.

The sound system in that car sounds so bad that I barely drive it.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If you don't have B&O the upgrade is a walk in the park. Yes, you have to keep the stock battery but so what? It's a good battery and perfectly located for short runs. 

A 6.5"/7" component set will drop into the doors very easily. Tap into the HU's outputs and add your processor of choice and you're done. If you want to go 3-way you're limited on the mids you can use but most 8s will fit in the door as will most tweeters. 

What problems, exactly, were you having?


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey quality_sound - I remember you from the BMW forums.

I guess I was under the impression that the sound was carried over the MOST bridge.

There is a harness in the trunk going to what looks like an amp. Which wires should I tap? What kind of signal am I going to find?

I was disappointed to find that big battery in the spare wheel compartment because I had hoped to put a single 15 in there.

I was thinking of going 2-way. The non B&O tweeters sound like ass so they need to go. The speakers in the doors sound terrible too.

Do you know which speakers need to be disconnected, and which speakers need to be left alone? I noticed that there are speakers all over the dash and I'm not sure which ones are used for phone/PDC.

I'm not sure at this point whether I want to upgrade the sound system at all. Even if like you said it's a walk in the park. I don't like how the car feels (mind you, it handles great) and I absolutely hate the auto transmission.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

No, optical is only used on the B&O setup. In the standard setup it's carried analog. 

You're in the same boat as me. Love the car, can't stand the transmission so I'm going to a JCW Mini.


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

Imageshack is cornholing all of your pics because too many people are looking at them. Weak. 

What bout the L3SEs didn't fit? Our other car is identical to yours, except it's a sedan and I wanted to put my L3s up in the dash, as well as some spare L1v2s in the tweeter pods...your news is depressing.

BTW, mine is a 6 speed and love the trans.. Would have bought the wagon, but the mental degenerates at Audi won't sell a manual wagon of any sort in the USA.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The depth kept them from e en being able to be dropped in to know if the diameter was ok or not. 

Yep, if the car was available with a manual I'd still have it.


----------



## werner sline (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi there,
what's up ?
no more A4 ?

I have the a4 you wanted ! and just like you I struggled with the OEM stuff. I just build another system ! using pioneer P90, Q90, mc intosh and various no name speakers. it works so far !
la quattro de werner ou les errances d'un audiophile


----------



## werner sline (Mar 20, 2012)

hc_TK said:


> The focal be 3w2 and fountek fr88ex will fit on the dash!


more info for any AUDI A4 B8 owner : on the dash: max diameter is 83mm, mounting is 76mm approx

I checked the focal 3w2 : you got to cut out some material to put it in


----------



## Point.Blank (Mar 21, 2012)

Quality_sound hows it going! Saw you on the audi forums Im posting my build log on here soon. Putting a Q 12 in the trunk with the LC2i route. I might have a broken stock non-B&O tweeter what is the easiest way to get to it to make sure?


----------



## werner sline (Mar 20, 2012)

you want to check your tweeter ? take it off and you can connect it directly to a amplifier. It should already have a condo to filter the frequencies.

change it anyway !


----------



## Point.Blank (Mar 21, 2012)

werner sline said:


> you want to check your tweeter ? take it off and you can connect it directly to a amplifier. It should already have a condo to filter the frequencies.
> 
> change it anyway !


I dont have a spare amp lying around anywhere. And I was just adding a sub to my car but in the future probably getting an ms-8 and new speakers. Prob not for a year though got other **** I gotta do to the car first


----------



## werner sline (Mar 20, 2012)

ok then why not switch it with the one on the other side ? then you will know if it still works

So you still got the A4 ? adding an amplifier for a sub is not so difficult.

you have 2 way to get an RCA out of the B&O system :
- from the cable of the speaker directly with a line converter like this
| | RAPTOR AUDIO | |
but you will have the frequency filter from B&O ( something like 50Hz)

- from the optical cables with a converter like that
Interface Sortie audio pour Audi MMI 2G
you can get a full range stereo signal

a schema from the front speaker output of the B&O amplifier may help you ( that's what I did to understand this amplifier)


----------



## Point.Blank (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry, I should have mentioned I dont have B&O just basic.


----------



## werner sline (Mar 20, 2012)

my bad , I understood that


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

werner sline said:


> you want to check your tweeter ? take it off and you can connect it directly to a amplifier. It should already have a CAP to filter the frequencies.
> 
> change it anyway !


Fixed

"Condo", chez les ricains, signifie un "aparte" qu'on achete :laugh:


----------



## werner sline (Mar 20, 2012)

IBcivic said:


> Fixed
> 
> "Condo", chez les ricains, signifie un "aparte" qu'on achete :laugh:


:laugh: sorry ! je m'enmêle les pinceaux à faire differents forums en 3 langues. je me rend compte que c'est en anglais que je connais le moins de vocabulaire !
merci !


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

C'est comprenable...lol
J'ai hate de voir la suite de la 406...version A4


----------



## werner sline (Mar 20, 2012)

on the Audi A4 there will be not much "fun". No more extrem parts. I won't spend that much time on this car. But I have something more than previously: Knowledge ! and it's not necessary to build extrem parts to have a good sounding car.

The most difficult part is already done : Subwoof box under the passenger seat. it works fine !


----------



## werner sline (Mar 20, 2012)

back in 2005 I made this in a fiat punto









it was crazy. but it didn't sound that good. I know better now...


----------



## fordriver1 (Jul 11, 2012)

that is a nice dash...


----------

